# Audi A4 1.8T Coolant Leak



## markocu (Oct 2, 2006)

I've got a coolant leak somewhere on my car. Some days I see no leak, and other times I park my car and it drips a lot, enough to make a decent sized puddle. I've just been adding coolant whenever its low. 
Car has never over heated.
I cannot see any hoses leaking. 
Any suggestions?

Marko


----------



## markocu (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 1.8T Coolant Leak (markocu)*

Just to add, its a 2001 Audi A4 1.8L Turbo.
Marko


----------



## AudiPatrick711 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 1.8T Coolant Leak (markocu)*

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it sounds to me like the same leak I had, to the FLANGE that connects the coolant system to the engine. Good news is the part cost twenty bucks, the bad news- it's like $700 for the labor, because they have to take the top of the engine off to get to it. You may have already found this out, and if it wasn't and it was something cheaper, BE HAPPY! But that's what mine was... I had a 2002 A4 1.8T, and traded it for my new A4 S Line!
GOOD LUCK


----------

